# What do you look like?



## Peekybaby (May 15, 2011)

I saw another forum where people post there photos of them self but that had over 1000 replies so I start my own . 









Here's me !!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I look exactly like Cameron Diaz.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

people tell me my ears are my best feature


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

^
i want
to
cuddle
You!!


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

That's exactly what I look like to a T.
Pizza anyone?

:teeth


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Omg hipster dog is just forever cuteeee.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

au Lait said:


> people tell me my ears are my best feature


That doggie is very cute.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Oscar7 said:


> That's exactly what I look like to a T.
> Pizza anyone?
> 
> :teeth


I see someone ordered a double dose of sausage. (Interpret that how you will.)



au Lait said:


> people tell me my ears are my best feature


Lethal doses of cuteness has been reached!:boogie


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

When 4 different people that not even remotely don't know each other said I look like him, you gotta believe, so here it is David Villa a spanish footballer


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This is me relaxing in my plant pot:


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

wooo those are some nice cute ears you got there, sooo what's up doc?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Raulz0r said:


> wooo those are some nice cute ears you got there, sooo what's up doc?


Oh, thanks! :blush I think they're my best feature. Not much is up, just munching on a carrot and supping some cider from my water bottle. How about you?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

People say I have nice eyes.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

A few people said that I look like Vanessa Hudgens. I kind of see it but I think that we just have similar (dark, thick, wavy) hair and a face shapes (round).


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I look like a human being who is related to my mother. Her genes mixed with my father's genes make me look similar to Rosario Dawson but I still look different...I have a very unique birthmark below my left eye. And I have brown eyes, and dark hair. I'm 5'5" and weigh around 107lbs right now. I have long slender fingers. My measurements for my bust and hips are pretty much equal, waist being 4 inches in on either side. I don't dress very revealingly, but I stick to my size - nothing too small, nothing too big. My legs are on the long side (which means shopping for pants and jeans frustrating). Uh...omg, this is such a hard question to answer without a picture, haha. But I'm trying! What else...oh, skin. Well, I'm multi-ethnic but very light-skinned so a lot of people mistake me for other ethnicities. Uh...I have flat feet. My ears are pierced once. I don't have any tattoos. My belly button is inward. Oh, I have a mark on my left wrist. Uh...my eyes are big. My lips are full. I style my hair in different ways. Sometimes it's curly, sometimes it's wavy, sometimes I bother to straighten it. Naturally my hair is curly/wavy. It's also long. Uh...I can't think of anything else. It'd probably be easier to just look at my pictures.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

<-----


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'd post but I'm completely out of publicity photos! Darn.


----------



## Exi Kid (Jul 3, 2011)

thar be me!


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

this is me back when i was thin


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^:|

Remind me never to eat while browsing SAS ever again.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


> ^:|
> 
> Remind me never to eat while browsing SAS ever again.


Are you saying that I too am ugly?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prince William.....even a few British members here have said I could be a double. I need to blond my hair up a bit, but otherwise, it's pretty close.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

SPC said:


> Are you saying that I too am ugly?


Not at all! But that shade of pink on your bra is atrocious







.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


> Not at all! But that shade of pink on your bra is atrocious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i guess i was being immodest. heres a less scandalous picture of me:


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

skygazer said:


>


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Rufio from Hook?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

according to my sister, _"a poor man's kerry washington - a very, very poor man's kerry washington."_

_(i actually took that as a compliment)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Aaron Rodgers + Mark Ruffalo.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Brad pitt ;D


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Daniel89 said:


>


:rofl:rofl:haha:haha

I look like this...honestly :troll :troll :troll


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm about 5'8" and around 125 lbs as of last week. I have light blue eyes and a somewhat noticeable birthmark on the right side of my nose. My hair is brown, which is weird because my hair was blonde when I was a kid, but it got darker over the past few years. Also, I'm really pale. >.<

I don't really look like anyone famous that I know of.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Vip3r said:


> People say I have nice eyes.


AWWWWWWW OMG :heart  !!!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhhh... I feel so much better that the secrets out now. Phew ^_^


----------

